
Implementing SQL Server Performance Indicator for Queries and Stored Procedures - Nathan4
http://codingsight.com/implementing-sql-server-performance-indicator/
======
BrentOzar
You don't have to run a trace or capture data to get this stuff - SQL Server
already collects most of it in the diagnostic views. You can run the open
source sp_BlitzCache to surface this stuff:

Github repo & instructions:
[https://FirstResponderKit.org](https://FirstResponderKit.org)

(source: coauthor)

